# salmon heads are they MM or RMBs or neither?



## kaisertodd (Jul 6, 2012)

Just wondering what salmon heads are classed as and also the ones i can get have the back bones still attached should i take them off or leave them on? also what are beef cheeks MM or OM?

Thanks

Marie


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The salmon heads, that are bone, would be RMB with very little meat attached so you have to alter your percentage of RMB accordinly.

Beef cheeks would be MM.

OM are organs that excrete such as Kidneys/Liver/Pancreas. Organs such as heart or lung would be MM as they are muscles


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Salmon should not be fed raw.


----------



## kaisertodd (Jul 6, 2012)

ive been trawling through loads of threads on here and everywhere a lot of people feed the salmon heads are they ok if they are frozen for a length of time first?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

kaisertodd said:


> ive been trawling through loads of threads on here and everywhere a lot of people feed the salmon heads are they ok if they are frozen for a length of time first?


As far as I know freezing a minimum of 2 weeks should kill the parasite off. There is a parasite in Salmon somewhere (not all...think it's only in the west) that is dangerous. I do not feed raw salmon because of this and because I can never remember where the salmon comes from. Look up how to kill the parasite to verify.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

salmon is fish , the benefits coming from the omega oils and the fish brains and bones (bones are even a calcium source for us) .

Salmon should be fed raw --- but they MUST be frozen , hard and solid for a minimum of 48 hours . Fresh raw salmon is toxic for dogs Salmon Poisoning in Dogs


"Farm-raised salmon toxicity, however, continues to test at much higher levels than does its wild (mostly Alaskan) counterparts. "
U.S. Congress votes to block GM salmon - Prince Edward Island - CBC News


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

MUST COOK Salmon for Dogs


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> MUST COOK Salmon for Dogs



That page says that freezing is sufficient as well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Also - that is for Salmon from the Pacific NW in the US. I believe Marie (the OP) is not in the US.


----------

